# Patches Gotcha Day



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Click smilebox to see me the day I came home.

Smilebox Playback

We have been traveling the road of life together for a year now. I love her so much.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:tender:Happy Gotcha Day Sweet Patches!:tender:

Glo, what a precious and adorable video of Patches. I love the way she took to her bed and was ready to say good night! Patches is adorable!:wub:

Thank you for sharing the video.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy Gotcha day beautiful Patches!

Love the video, Glo!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a sweet and special video, I love how gentle you speak to her. You two really have a bond. Happy gotcha day, little Patches, you found a very special home and Mommy to take care of you.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy Gotcha day Patches. What a sweet video.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Happy Gotcha Day, Patches. You & your mommy have a wonderful life togther.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:crying:tears of happiness here, I know God put the two of you together. Glow I loved the video, little Patches has come so far. Patches auntie Paula loves you and your mommy :wub: you made my day

When I needed a hand I found your paw, that's beautiful


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Flo I love your video, was that all the same day Patches came home? She was so happy and it was like she had been with you all along, not the first day. It's nice she has the special bed passed down from your other pups too. Happy Gotcha Day Patches!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you all for helping us to celebrate Gotcha Day. I remember counting down the days and then the hours until I could go and bring her home. It was about 2 1/2 hours each way to get her. Yes this is all day one. I slept on a loveseat out in the sunroom for her first 3 nights here . She of course was not house broken and I needed something with floors not carpet. The only time she has even been closed in a crate was on the plane in Dec, but she has accepted it as another good place. By day four I had her with her bed in a small place in my bedroom and before the end of week one she was sleeping on the bed next to me where of course she lets me sleep too , to this very day  We are family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:Happy Gotcha Day, Patches :cheer:
I cannot believe it's been a year, Glo. She is such a sweetheart. I loved her wagging tail. She know she was "home." :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

HAPPY GOTCHA DAY PATCHES! I LOVED THE VIDEO!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

glo77 said:


> Thank you all for helping us to celebrate Gotcha Day. I remember counting down the days and then the hours until I could go and bring her home. It was about 2 1/2 hours each way to get her. Yes this is all day one. I slept on a loveseat out in the sunroom for her first 3 nights here . She of course was not house broken and I needed something with floors not carpet. The only time she has even been closed in a crate was on the plane in Dec, but she has accepted it as another good place. By day four I had her with her bed in a small place in my bedroom and before the end of week one she was sleeping on the bed next to me where of course she lets me sleep too , to this very day  We are family.


That's wonderful Glo, she knew to trust you:wub:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Glo, I also followed your story from the search to the gotcha day and have always been touched by the events that brought the two of you together. You have had a wonderful year and there will be many more. I see such a great love between the two of you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She really settled in so quickly. Happy Gotcha Day Patches & Glo---beautiful video---really like that music. My dad used to sing that to me as a small girl!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy gotcha day beautiful Patches! :wub:


----------

